# Shurflo Water Pump Oem



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been having some water pump problems so I investigated the warranty for my OEM Shurflo pump Model number 2088-422-144. It seems the Shurflo aftermarket pump 2088-422-444 has a *two* year warranty and the OEM has a *one* year. The Shurflo technician sent me to this site: 2088 pumps Toward the bottom of page 4 it states;* " *_*Pumps installed as original equipment fall under the warranty supplied by the manufacturer, as outlined in document MS- 030-123."*

_The technician could not find a link to MS-030-123 but he sent me a PDF in my email. Unfortunately I do not know how to attach a PDF to this posting. I would 
be happy to send anyone a copy if they think they have a need. I have a need to prove the pump is warranted for only a year because my Good Sam Extended 
Service Policy will only pay for a replacement if the manufacturer does not cover it under warranty. It is really strange that Shurflo OEM is one year and aftermarket is two. It's is the same pump specs, so what's different?









NOTE: I investigated the replacement so that I'm prepared to request a new one. I still need to see if the pump is just fouled with bits of plastic of other crude. I just like to be prepared . Hope this helps someone.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Under the reply box is an "Attachments" function where you can choose and attach files. You can not use the fast reply, you have to use the full add reply.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If you don't get any resolution from Shurflo, you may just want to consider one of their newer "Revolution" pumps. Haven't tried one yet, but I've heard good things about the four-chambered design - quieter, with good flow and pressure. They also seem to be as indestructable as the old "classic" pump. Looks like the best price is at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/SHURflo-4008-101-E65-Revolution-Water-Pump/dp/B002XM5G70/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363499594&sr=8-1&keywords=shurflo+4088


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Leedek said:


> I have been having some water pump problems so I investigated the warranty for my OEM Shurflo pump Model number 2088-422-144. It seems the Shurflo aftermarket pump 2088-422-444 has a *two* year warranty and the OEM has a *one* year. The Shurflo technician sent me to this site: 2088 pumps Toward the bottom of page 4 it states;* " *_*Pumps installed as original equipment fall under the warranty supplied by the manufacturer, as outlined in document MS- 030-123."*
> 
> _The technician could not find a link to MS-030-123 but he sent me a PDF in my email. Unfortunately I do not know how to attach a PDF to this posting. I would
> be happy to send anyone a copy if they think they have a need. I have a need to prove the pump is warranted for only a year because my Good Sam Extended
> ...


Thanks to Camper Andy I found the attachment thingy. Now the Shurflo Warranty sheet is attached. As a final note on my pump. I finally got it removed yesterday. I never found any debris in the pump chamber but when I reassembled it and tested it. Magically it began working. Must have been a small piece of stuff that flushed away.I HATE GREMLINS.


----------

